# Awful boarding facility!!



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

This is kinda a rant kinda asking for advice. So I board at this facility in my area. It's super cheap and it's really the only place nearby to board at. The owner of the barn and land rents it out to this lady who is in charge of the place and is manager. Let's call her Tara. Tara has a really good friend, let's call her Sarah. So Tara hired Sarah to run the barn for her because Tara is never ever there. Now, Sarah is just awful at her job. The water containers in the pastures are never ever cleaned and they're green with mild and big eggs and all that gross stuff. I told Tara about it and she shrugged it off. The barn also never ever has shavings. The shipment of shavings will come in. And the horses will have shavings in their stalls. Then after several weeks the shavings in the horses stalls start to disappear. Because they clean out the stall then don't put shavings back in. And in the stall there's a big hole in the middle of it that my horse sinks into because they don't have stall mats. Sarah also doesn't clean out the stall properly. Another concern is the glass in the pastures there's glass everywhere. Also there's two pastures. 1 of the pastures is a decent size for a decent amount of horses The second pasture is huge beyond huge. Too much land for the amount of horses on it. It takes me literally 1 and a half hours to get my horse. And there's tons and tons and tons off trees and fallen down trees and a bunch of stuff that the horses can get stuck on or injured with. My horse also always has cuts and scrapes and always bleeding on her legs and butt. I told Sarah to leave my horse in her stall at night and she specifically didn't do as I told her and she didn't tell me because when I asked she told me no because they don't keep the horses inside this time of year when the wheather is still nice, but I know that's not true because she's just to lazy to clean out my horses stall. The next problem I have is the washing station. There's no drain so the water just goes straight to the area where the pasture board horses eat. And it gets flooded in that area. The next problem is the arena. The arena is horrendous. It's all eroded and not flat at all. The sand under all the grass isn't even real arena sand. It's awful. It gets flooded when it rains. The fence is broken and half the fence is completely gone. Like half of it completely came off. It's dangerous for the horses because if one gets spooked they can hurt themselves on the fence. There's also no arena lights and the jumps are just some old pipes. Sarah doesn't listen to me when I say something about my horse. She doesn't understand that it's my horse and if I want to keep her in her stall for a few hours then I will. But she always has an opinion and she's super annoying about sharing her opinion. Worst of all Tara doesn't care. She only cares about making a profit. Because with how much Tara charges for board we should have a nice arena with nice jumps and nice lights. It's so annoying. I don't feel like my horse is in a good environment. This is the only place I can board at and I pay them good money to do a ****ty job. I wanna know if there's anything I can do? Or if this is illegal or something? Please help me! I'm sorry this was really long.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Only thing you can do is move. The horses are fed and have water? Nothing the authorities can do.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

TimWhit91 said:


> Only thing you can do is move. The horses are fed and have water? Nothing the authorities can do.


I have no where else to move to. I feel like there's something I should be able to do.


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

Well,

You say this place is super cheap, then go on to say you pay them decent money. Which is it?

In my area if you want large padded stalls, a beautiful arena, beautiful maintained pastures with pristine water buckets, and the ability to "manage" your horses care (ie night time stalling).... you are looking at a minimum of $650/month and its an hour drive.

The barn that was closest to my house at the time, was $1100/month and there was no pasture. Horses took turns a couple hours a day in a 20' x 20' run.

You have to compromise. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.

My parents taught me something in life. They told me, if I saw something that needed to get done (ie: dirty water troughs) and nobody was attending it, and it BOTHERED me.... THEN DO IT YOURSELF. If I had an issues with the water troughs being dirty, I would clean them myself. It sucks, cause youre paying someone to do it, but if they aren't doing it, DO IT YOURSELF if it bothers you so much. I have gotten VERY far in life with that lesson. And it keeps getting me further. 

Boarding barns rarely make a profit. So unless you're paying them as much as a mortgage payment, I doubt they are pocketing much.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about this.

Since you can't move, could you ask Tara or Sara about doing partial board? You would provide your own shavings and clean your horse's stall, but they would still provide feed and feed your horse. 

My BO offers this option as well as full board. I do partial board and it works out nicely for me because then I know that my stall is getting cleaned and bedded to my liking, and I pay quite a bit less than those on full board.

As for the water trough problem, I would probably just clean them myself if I were in this situation.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, after slogging through that wall of text... (made my eyes hurt, by the way)...

Other than moving, there's not much you can do. I find it kind of hard to believe that there aren't any other boarding facilities in your area at all. 

Also, as has been said, you're kind of confusing. First, you say your board is cheap. Then, you say that with as much as you're paying, the facilities should be better. Which is it? 

Arena lights are a HUGE expense. I only know of two arenas in my area, outside of the fair grounds, that have lighted arenas. One is a hoity-toity boarding barn that charges $1000/month and only accepts dressage and English riders (talked to the lady that owned it once and she was all friendly and wanted me to board there until she found out I had a draft cross and we trail ride...her exact words were "We don't have his kind at our barn," like he was inferior or something). The other is where most of the ropers practice and has had lights for as long as I can remember. They had lights before our high school football field did. :lol: They do boarding, but it's $500/month.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Boarding me is cheap because I've been boarding at this place for awhile. So I have a locked in price of $300. But we recently got a whole bunch of boarders who are paying $500 a month per horse. And most of them have more than one horse. So with $500 a month per horse. Where is all that money going?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That would be a question for your barn manager (Tara). Maybe get the rest of the boarders together and see who feels the same way you do. Write up something that states your grievances and list out a plan of action to correct the issues. Look at your boarding contract. What does it say you are entitled to as the boarder? If your contract is not being met, either tell your barn manager that you refuse to pay board until the issues are fixed and the terms of your contract are met. Legally, she can't kick you out because she's not fulfilling her end of the contract, you don't have to pay her (might want to double check with a lawyer about that, but I know that's how it works with renters).


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would be really careful not paying board. Personally I would be fearful they would place a lien on my horse. I doubt most of these items are listed in the contract.....IF there is one, which I doubt.

I am another for doing some of it yourself. But, I would also have a huge issue with my horse being out in that field. I would be looking for another place to board. I am betting there is one. Perhaps farther, but safer and better care is worth something, IMO.

I am blessed to have found a place to board on happenstance....by driving around, looking around and talking to people. I have been there for almost 10 years now, and we are great friends.

Perhaps post on a local horsey (or not) FB page?


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

The boarding facility didn't have a contract when I brought my horse there.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

There was no contract. And I also am not able to go to the barn tons. So when I'm able to go I like to spend time with my horse. Also I don't have options for other places to board my horse at.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Put an ad up on Craigslist and see if there's someone local who has an empty stall at their home barn that you can rent out. Where there's a will, there's a way.

I just have a hard time believing there's nowhere else. I live in a small town (less than 10,000 people) and I can count six advertised boarding barns within a thirty minute drive, just off the top of my head, even considering most people around here have their horses at their own house.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

My town is a town that's getting bigger and bigger. There's horse boarding but very very very far. I'd never be able to go. It's really hard. I just wish there's something I could do for this barn to try and save it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I would move before your horse gets killed from glass or poisoning from nasty water. >.> There has to be other boarding places near you. Go to Facebook and ask in some local groups. I'm sure there might be someone that will welcome you to their barn.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselover665544 said:


> There was no contract.


I would remedy this lack right now and in a hurry. Without a contract they will do whatever they want and you have no proof at all that they are not doing what they contracted for.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

How can I remedy this? Idk what to do.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly a lot of your complaints sound like just that, but regardless if you aren't happy and you aren't willing to do anything about it then your only option is to leave or just deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> How can I remedy this? Idk what to do.


Dreamcatcher was talking about remedying the lack of contract. Write one up that is fair to both you and the barn, then present it to your barn manager.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Can your horse go into the smaller pasture?
Buy your own mats.
Clean a dirty tank.
Most renters are hesitant to put money into someone else's place even if they run a business out of it- wrong but it seems that way sometimes.
Maybe organize a barn fix up day for the fences.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am willing to do something about it I just don't know what to do. And leaving isn't an option because I live in a very small town that's growing in population.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I could do that. Would that be okay? I wasn't sure if that was allowed.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

All the boarders are rarely there so that would be hard.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I've tried that but I'm not very good with FaceBook. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> I could do that. Would that be okay? I wasn't sure if that was allowed.


Not exactly sure what you are referring to but ask the person in charge before doing things. 
I've boarded at places where I bought my own mats, then took them when I left.
A little bleach & a toilet brush makes quick work of a dirty tank.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Can I present a contract to the barn manager?


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I meant the contract thing that someone else said. About me writing up a contract and presenting it to the barn manager.


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-how old are you? I am thinking you may need to get adults involved if you are a minor. I doubt you can legally sign a boarding contract if you are not of legal age.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> Can I present a contract to the barn manager?


Doubt that will go over very well & besides most contracts don't cover the things that are causing you problems.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah I figured as much. Just at a loss for what I should do.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

If you could quote the post that you're replying to (like you did with the very first post you replied to) your thread would be much easier to follow, and you may get more suggestions.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> If you could quote the post that you're replying to (like you did with the very first post you replied to) your thread would be much easier to follow, and you may get more suggestions.


Okay I could do that. Thank you! Still conflicted on the boarding facility situation.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Since your board is so inexpensive (as board goes), I'd just do a lot of the corrections myself. It takes maybe 10 minutes to scrub out a medium sized water tank and refill it. 

Pick up things you see that might be hazardous to horses.

Post a flyer in the barn stalls asking others to come join you in a fix-it day to repair the arena fencing.

As someone else posted - if it needs doing, DO IT. 

Okay - I'm older and my horses are on my own property. But.

I have to clean water tubs, muck manure, turn the compost heap, repair the barns, etc. I also have to work a full time job in order to have the home and horses and my 'board' is significantly higher than $300 a month. I have to feed and water every morning and evening. I have to buy, haul and stack my own hay. I have to check both horses Every. Single. Day. for signs of injury or illness. I have to do this whether it's raining, snowing, or if I have the flu. 

Quit whining and do what needs to be done and count yourself lucky that you have a horse and a place to keep it. Having horses is WORK.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

horselover665544 said:


> Okay I could do that. Thank you! Still conflicted on the boarding facility situation.


No problem! I'm sure you'll figure out something. You're getting a lot of good suggestions on here.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

From a practical aspect....
You are paying $300 per month board for "full board"....
Hay, grain, shavings, employees to feed, muck stalls, turnout and do maintenance.
You know SOME are now paying $500 a month but how many others are not?
That is a private issue between owner and boarder not normally known as common knowledge...bet if you advertise what you pay there will be waves made over it..._guaranteed!_

So....you indeed pay cheap board.
By the time the rent, electric, insurance, salaries are paid there _*is*_ nothing left over. Forget feed, hay or shavings...
My horses are in my yard and out on pasture till now.
In winter of hay needed along with feed and shavings...not figuring in my mortgage and electric I am looking at $200 _minimum_ _per horse_ for basics of care met if I'm lucky.
If I figured in my electric usage and needing to pay rent....I _*am*_ over $300 a month in costs.
You actually are _not_ paying your fair share in my figuring of monthly costs.
_You are actually costing the facility money and a $$ losing boarder to have._
You make many complaints of issues with this that or something else...do you realize that instead of complaining if you picked up the glass as you see it, throw it away, if you see something out of place put it where it belongs, a fence board fallen down nail it back up, garbage in the turnout if you can move it safely out of the horses harm do it...
Water troughs dirty, needing to be cleaned....it is your horse who needs to drink that water...so just do it. 
Only takes a few minutes to remedy many of your complaints from dirty stall not to your liking to just everything.
Lending a hand and making corrections that would make your horses environment safer to live in..._.just do it!
_When walking around trying to catch your horse, pick up glass seen and throw it away on the way into the barn...small things add up.
What starts with one person pitching in and just doing one thing to make it better can become a "everyone" pitches in if something needs attention. 
It only takes one person to make a difference...start small like cleaning the trough...bet it is noticed and appreciated by many, especially the horses.
I agree with "change"....start small, start making a difference and reach out to the other boarders to help assist in making needed changes for the good of all the animals...

I *wouldn't* withhold board money either and *would *tread very carefully with demands in a contract...
You want a contract and better conditions....great. 
Then you can pay the going board rate not the "cheap" amount you have now...
Money helps to let the facility make repairs, buy needed supplies and have better trained employees....

Remember that when you want to make many complaints and are dissatisfied...
_You don't need to stay_. 
Even if you say you have no place else to go or afford that is _not_ the problem of the boarding facility,_ it is your problem._
Why not just help with small things when you see something not right and not all the time.
Many hands make light work and a better, nicer environment for all...
_just a thought...
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...
  _


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can probably find online , a boarding contract that would be legal for your state.
One problem with no contract and if things get nasty, how will you prove the horse is yours ? It is on their property . 

If there is a big soggy hole in the stall, put some stall fresh down or some similar product, buy a bale of shavings and put them in your stall. 

If you do not like how they clean, do it yourself. Contact the Owner and ask what board would be if you did your own cleaning and supplied your own shavings. 

But if you only get out once in a while, your horse will be standing in a mess.

Also I do not understand why there is not any other boarding facilities in your area ?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the first thing that I would do is to clearly define my limits. Is there honestly no better boarding option? No private barns or stables? Are you a member of any Pony Club organizations or local horse clubs where you can quietly talk to people and explore options?

I would also be very wary of burning bridges, and that would include bad-mouthing the barn to people (not saying that you are doing this). The horse world is shockingly small, and grudges can be held for a long time.

So assuming that your current barn is truly your only option, I would be really thinking about all the safety issues you mentioned as I would make a list of all my concerns; safety, is my horse getting fed good hay and the food/supplements he is supposed to get. 

If you are paying $300.00 a month and everyone else is paying $500.00 a month, I would figure I had $200.00 a month to put into maintenance and improvements. I would try to get together with other boarders, find out what their concerns are, and work out some plans, with the managers, to have work parties and start to fix things up. This in addition to just automatically stepping in and cleaning up. At one barn where I boarded, I planted some flowers, and the barn owner was so touched, she started crying. Said she had never had a boarder who cared before. So there is stuff you can do which might make things better.

It can be frustrating, but it is also very easy to get yourself kicked out of a barn, and it doesn't sound as though you have a ton of options. I got kicked out of a barn once because the barn owner had a fight with the local tack shop, and I declined to take sides; tried to remain friends with both parties. Didn't work. 

Not paying board would not be an option I would take. At best, you will create resentments; at worst you could lose your horse.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Change said:


> Since your board is so inexpensive (as board goes), I'd just do a lot of the corrections myself. It takes maybe 10 minutes to scrub out a medium sized water tank and refill it.
> 
> Pick up things you see that might be hazardous to horses.
> 
> ...



My board is honestly not inexpensive. I live in a very very inexpensive area. There's barns an hour or two away that cost less and look nicer. The barn manager just doesn't care anymore. I told her about some of the issues and concerns and she shrugged me off.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

horselover665544 said:


> My board is honestly not inexpensive. I live in a very very inexpensive area. There's barns an hour or two away that cost less and look nicer. The barn manager just doesn't care anymore. I told her about some of the issues and concerns and she shrugged me off.


To many of us we wish we had board available at what you say are "not inexpensive" rates....
Where I am living currently most "backyard" places are around $500 a month, the nicer places easily a few hundred more..
Where I use to live, board in a run-down dump was still $500 a month and you better plan on buying extra food to feed.
Nice places...they start at over $1,000++ a month,_ easily._

So....*how old are you?*
Is it you who writes the check and pays the bill each and every month or are there parents involved with paying the costs of this horse?
I don't mean to pick on you, _not my intention_...but if you are a "child" making these announcements to your barn manager she/he _*is*_ going to "shrug you off"....
However, if your parents, and or other adult paying boarders made comment, suggestion and offered to help with needed maintenance or pick up the slack to right the place back to better conditions it might pull some weight and get a response..._positive or negative is not known, but you would have a response._
It is often in who is making the comment, how the comment is presented, the age of the person commenting and whether you have a purse-string attached to your name...
Again I would suggest you tread very carefully in your situation of paying such cheap board compared to others... you might be informed of a hefty increase so all those "issues" can be looked into, fixed and righted.
As you are so unhappy with so much, it would be in your best interest to start searching _*now *_for a new barn. 
Boarders who make a lot of noise, discontent in the barn and are still on the old-priced board bill are often notified of a large price-increase or to move and get out..._.beware and be careful!
_Unless your barn has many empty stalls, I bet they could fill yours at the new price or afford to leave your stall empty and still come out financially in a positive way at the end of the month.
There is a reason why others now pay $500 a month...called increased costs of running the barn.
A empty stall costs nothing to maintain or feed since in your case you barely cover the basics now I wrote of above in my prior post. They lose money monthly feeding, bedding, t/o your horse and maintaining your stall by a employee daily.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

You see, you are coming up against a lovely thing in economics- it's called a monopoly. Basically, it's take it or leave it. If you take it, then you need to come to terms that the barn manager will not do anything you asked them to. And if you go in there pitching a fit and bandying a contract about, you might just find your horse homeless.

My board is very cheap, 200Eur a month. The facilities are not the greatest but it is very convenient for me to get to and it's the only barn within 40km with turn out. So, what I do is fix things I can, buy stuff which the barn owner can't afford (like rugs for her school horses, hay nets...). I pay for and take lessons which I don't really need (at least not five times a week). I help out when hay gets delivered - which is not an easy job. I harrow and level the arena occasionally, clean the toilets... All because I want to keep my horse there and I know 200Eur is underpaying for the service. If I HAD to keep my horse there, like you, I would double up on my efforts - or sell the horse.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> My board is honestly not inexpensive. I live in a very very inexpensive area. There's barns an hour or two away that cost less and look nicer. The barn manager just doesn't care anymore. I told her about some of the issues and concerns and she shrugged me off.


Coming from California, it is not terribly uncommon for people to commute 60-plus minutes to work. I have a friend up in the Bay Area who only lives about five minutes from her barn, but her work is at least an hour away, and she manages to do a sort of rough self-care for her horse (I think it involves entire hay bales in a slow feeder net so she only needs to go out once daily). Another friend of mine is local, lives maybe 10 minutes from any number of barns in our area, but found with her job, the best situation for her two horses was a facility a good 40 minutes away where they have better turnout than they would here.

As another poster pointed out upthread... where there is a will, there is a way.

I board close to my house. It's maybe 5 minutes, depending if I get stopped at any traffic lights on the way. It's always been a little lower scale barn (not that it's bad, but most of the other facilities in the area are geared towards show oriented folks and we're sorta podunky western/English trail rider types) although board has increased as hay costs, etc. went up. I do self care and pay a reduced rate on the corrals, so after buying my own hay, I'm actually spending roughly $275 for the two which is something I could never manage anywhere else so I make do with what I have. Would I like three graded arenas to ride in and barn trails right off property? Sure, who wouldn't. At least I'm willing to compromise there that there is a show barn trainer on the property who has a worker who grades their arena and we do have permission to ride in there as long as she isn't giving lessons. And now that I have my own trailer, I can haul out to a public arena that does maintain their facilities, and go out to find trails to ride. It's not perfect, but I like what I have at the barn and am willing to put up with less than perfect for the sake of the proximity to the barn.

And going along with that, I put a lot of effort and work into caring for my two, just like Change does with hers. I scrub my buckets, fill water and do my own mucking. I have a daily routine, and a weekly one. Shavings aren't a deal killer for me because I don't have stalls, jut a run-in shelter, but I did put mats down. I've always been of the opinion that if one wants something done right, they need to do it themselves. 

Honestly, I get the feeling that the OP is young (not saying anything there, honest) and sometimes the young are given to exaggeration, but if the barn situation is truly that appalling, voting with ones wallet and feet can be an effective way to bring about change. 

OP, if I were you, I'd make a list of the things that I liked about the barn and what I didn't. If your dislike list is longer, you're probably better off looking for another barn, even if it meant a longer commute or paying more for board. It doesn't sound to me like this barn is making a profit at all, and is probably barely (if that) breaking even. That may very well be part of the "apathy" of the BM and Asst BM. Sorry if that doesn't sound particularly sympathetic, but it's not easily a case of having one's cake and eating it too.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> To many of us we wish we had board available at what you say are "not inexpensive" rates....
> Where I am living currently most "backyard" places are around $500 a month, the nicer places easily a few hundred more..
> Where I use to live, board in a run-down dump was still $500 a month and you better plan on buying extra food to feed.
> Nice places...they start at over $1,000++ a month,_ easily._
> ...



I pay for everything. Which is why I'd like to get my money's worth. I'm not worried about getting kicked out because the barn manager doesn't care about anything and is never there. Her friend is the only one that works there. And she doesn't pay her friend. Just let's her board horse for free. We are also close with the barn manager so she won't kick us out.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Heck, I am considering learning how to teach my horse to drive, just so I can harrow and use my neighbor's weedy abandoned roping arena, because the only arena I don't have to trailer to is a dressage arena I can't use when the ground is wet (most of the winter). Since I also have no access to a tractor. If you want something bad enough you will gnaw at the problem until you solve it. Just keep trying stuff.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> I pay for everything. Which is why I'd like to get my money's worth. I'm not worried about getting kicked out because the barn manager doesn't care about anything and is never there. *Her friend is the only one that works there. And she doesn't pay her friend. Just let's her board horse for free. *We are also close with the barn manager so she won't kick us out.


Uh. Considering the Asst. BM isn't getting paid monetarily, boarding her horse there for free is probably the only way your BM is managing to keep even that single person on staff. 

And honestly, barn work is HARD. I spent 4 months in 2012 doing stalls because of reduced hours at work. It takes a lot out of a person at the end of the day, especially since it was at another barn, so I still had to go muck and clean up for my horses. And that wasn't adding in anything I wasn't doing but needed to be done around a barn like dragging an arena or scrubbing waterers. If there's just one person working, no wonder nothing is getting done. 

As others have suggested, perhaps pitching in and doing the tasks you see needing to be done would help alleviate the problems. Many hands make light work.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Board around here is at least $400-500 a month.
I agree with the posters above- try to chip in a little, if you see something don't just ignore it. Bring the fencing issue to their attention as well. 
If you try that and it doesn't work, I guess look elsewhere...yeah, you may have to commute but it may be a better situation for you AND your horse.


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are so "close with the barn manager" it would seem you would (1) want to help, and (b) be able to have a chat with her.

I am with the rest. Spend less time typing and more time picking up and trying to make things better.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Uh. Considering the Asst. BM isn't getting paid monetarily, boarding her horse there for free is probably the only way your BM is managing to keep even that single person on staff.
> 
> And honestly, barn work is HARD. I spent 4 months in 2012 doing stalls because of reduced hours at work. It takes a lot out of a person at the end of the day, especially since it was at another barn, so I still had to go muck and clean up for my horses. And that wasn't adding in anything I wasn't doing but needed to be done around a barn like dragging an arena or scrubbing waterers. If there's just one person working, no wonder nothing is getting done.
> 
> As others have suggested, perhaps pitching in and doing the tasks you see needing to be done would help alleviate the problems. Many hands make light work.



Many many people offered to take care of the barn and the barn manager said no. The people that offered were willing to do it for free. Barn manager still said no.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm really concerned with the condition of the arena because I feel like I can't ride or work with my horse in there because it's too dangerous for horses.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

horselover665544 said:


> I pay for everything. Which is why I'd like to get my money's worth. I'm not worried about getting kicked out because the barn manager doesn't care about anything and is never there. _*Her friend is the only one that works there. And she doesn't pay her friend. Just let's her board horse for free. **We are also close with the barn manager so she won't kick us out*_.


That comment is a mouthful.....
So the worker works for her horses board...
New boarders pay $500, yours is $300 a month...
So the worker is required to work 5 days a week, or is it 7 days a week...
She feeds mornings, turns-out, does stalls, feeds possibly lunch, does more barn chores and then feeds the night feeding....
So based on a 8 hour day, 5 days a week and the huge board of $500.00 a month this worker makes $125 a week to live on...
If her board is what you pay...I would throw-up on that figure.
If the worker is required to work 6 days which is common in barn-workers...she is paid even less per hour.
Do you understand that when you pay pitiful wages, work someone hard continually and have to listen to not only your complaints but those of many others....yup, the BM is burnt out and not willing to do one more darn thing!
So, it comes back to you....
You either pick up some slack and offer to help out, when you see something is needing done, lend a hand.... or indeed, you are paying and you want what you want...
Either pay more so there is some extra money to possibly pay for a extra set of workers hands or {gulp} move your horse.
The way I figure it right now.... the barn owner is swallowing two more mouths to feed at her cost!
How many horses does the barn owner own that don't bring in income?
All of those small details make huge impact when trying to meet and pay bills.
You bet you may not have shavings....
Honestly, you may be lucky to have hay and feed to have fed...

You just posted about the safety of riding in the arena....
Again, do something about it!
Yes, that means maybe laying out some $$ for repairs, someone to come grade the ground to make it safe to use, ride and enjoy..._it is *you* who benefits every time you ride in the thing!_
Think about what you are writing and how it sounds to outsiders....
Just think before you continue to write, to whine and not even take to heart any of the kind posts offering ideas of things to do to help...

Look at it from a outsiders perspective and see what all of us making comment and offering things to do to make your situation better see.
There are *always* two sides to every story, every situation that need to be looked at before a judgement call is made of "right or wrong"...
My other thought is.... "Friends is friends and business is business and seldom do the two intertwine together well without snags"...._
yup, *had* a business and know exactly what your barn owner is facing with friends as her boarders....

Just be careful in "your friendship" you are also being fair to your friend in paying all of your costs your horse incurs her....

On that I bid you "farewell" and will try to not comment any more as I'm sure I have now struck some nerves.:wave:

:runninghorse2: :runninghorse2: :runninghorse2:...

_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if they just shrugged you off, they do not care, and if you keep asking etc. you will probably just create a large problem. 
You are not happy so you should probably move.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

There has to be some private barns around. Other people who have horses. Put an ad on local horsey Facebook pages, on Craigslist, whatever is popular in your area. Ask around. But also ask to visit the location, talk to the barn owners. 

I was dissatisfied with my boarding facility last fall. My horse was standing in mud up to his pasterns all the time and getting bitten by his paddock mate every day (it wasn't a big enough area for him to get away). I asked if I could put him in an empty paddock. It was a mess, there were pieces of metal half buried in the ground, and a pile of manure a couple of feet deep on one side. I offered to clean it all up myself so my horse could go there. My daughter and I spent the whole day pulling metal out of the ground and we must have hauled 20 or 25 loads of manure with the wheelbarrow. But it was clean and a much nicer paddock. I put my horse in there and went home. Came back the next day to find him back in his old paddock. The BO said there was a mare in the paddock next to the one we cleaned up that got worked up because my gelding was next to her and she didn't like it, so he couldn't stay in there. I gave my notice. 

I found a private barn close to me that had an empty stall and we moved my horse there. It wasn't perfect, but close. He spent the winter there and we were all much happier about the situation. 

My point is, you haven't explored all your options. Forget about turning this barn around - it isn't going to happen. It sounds like a facility in my area which is a self-care (around 250$ a month). The people who board there get together and share chores so that you don't have to go for every feeding. Someone does mornings, someone does evenings, someone does turnout. The owners do nothing. So unless the other boarders are willing to help you by doing chores themselves, which is unlikely from the sounds of it, you need to move out of there. You don't need a boarding facility, just a barn with an empty stall somewhere. Someone might be happy to have a companion for their horse(s).


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> There has to be some private barns around. Other people who have horses. Put an ad on local horsey Facebook pages, on Craigslist, whatever is popular in your area. Ask around. But also ask to visit the location, talk to the barn owners.
> 
> I was dissatisfied with my boarding facility last fall. My horse was standing in mud up to his pasterns all the time and getting bitten by his paddock mate every day (it wasn't a big enough area for him to get away). I asked if I could put him in an empty paddock. It was a mess, there were pieces of metal half buried in the ground, and a pile of manure a couple of feet deep on one side. I offered to clean it all up myself so my horse could go there. My daughter and I spent the whole day pulling metal out of the ground and we must have hauled 20 or 25 loads of manure with the wheelbarrow. But it was clean and a much nicer paddock. I put my horse in there and went home. Came back the next day to find him back in his old paddock. The BO said there was a mare in the paddock next to the one we cleaned up that got worked up because my gelding was next to her and she didn't like it, so he couldn't stay in there. I gave my notice.
> 
> ...



I would love to find a private barn. But the problem is I'm not sure how to look. I've been looking for the past week and I only found one private barn and it's full.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselover665544 said:


> I would love to find a private barn. But the problem is I'm not sure how to look. I've been looking for the past week and I only found one private barn and it's full.


Here are some ideas:

- put up ads/posters in local tack stores, pony clubs, feed stores, etc.

- put an ad on your local Facebook pages, there are usually a lot of horse-related Facebook pages

- put an ad on any Craigslist/Kijiji equestrian pages

- ask your farrier/vet/horsey friends

- ask trainers in the area (many have their own barns too and may take boarders)

I'm sure others have ideas as well, maybe some that are more applicable to you than mine (I'm in a rural part of Canada).


----------

